# In light of the lockdown



## X-Calibre786 (23/3/20)

Places that are still safe to visit in light of the lockdown 

https://placestovisitthisweekend.com/

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (23/3/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Places that are still safe to visit in light of the lockdown
> 
> https://placestovisitthisweekend.com/


Shot!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (25/3/20)

One thing to note, lawyers, judges and magistrates are on call for extremely urgent cases. Not jaywalking bastards thats not keeping to the rules.

So if you get arrested for trying to push the rules, your bail might have to wait until after the lockdown.

Going to be a long 3 weeks. Rather stick to the rules.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (26/3/20)

Adephi said:


> One thing to note, lawyers, judges and magistrates are on call for extremely urgent cases. Not jaywalking bastards thats not keeping to the rules.
> 
> So if you get arrested for trying to push the rules, your bail might have to wait until after the lockdown.
> 
> Going to be a long 3 weeks. Rather stick to the rules.


I agree but you get those idiots that just don't care and think this is a joke

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/20)

The vaper said:


> I agree but you get those idiots that just don't care and think this is a joke
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Yep. In my town there are a nmber of those idiots who are up in arms because they can't take their dogs for a walk or walk on the beach. 

It's these same idiots who stoned me to death on FB when I suggested, two weeks ago already, that we close Yzerfontein to non-residents for the duration of the school hols and Easter weekend. (Yzer is a coastal town with more holiday homes than permanent residents and it bursts at the seams during season). I said then that we could at least prevent people from öutside bringing the virus in with them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)

And the EXODUS yesterday at the taxi ranks as 1000's gather to go home to Zim etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Yep. In my town there are a nmber of those idiots who are up in arms because they can't take their dogs for a walk or walk on the beach.
> 
> It's these same idiots who stoned me to death on FB when I suggested, two weeks ago already, that we close Yzerfontein to non-residents for the duration of the school hols and Easter weekend. (Yzer is a coastal town with more holiday homes than permanent residents and it bursts at the seams during season). I said then that we could at least prevent people from öutside bringing the virus in with them.


I have a selfish family member a bit like this, her words, “people don’t understand her circumstances, they will just have to let her walk and get what she wants” , it’s mostly because she doesn’t believe in fridges or stoves, unless they are in places that can cook and cater for her.  

She also needs 16 loaves of bread a day for her birds in the garden, commendable to see that there is food for wildlife I agree, but those 16 loaves will now have to feed 16 families in this time. And her last comment did it for me, “ what do you know”.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (26/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I have a selfish family member a bit like this, her words, “people don’t understand her circumstances, they will just have to let her walk and get what she wants” , it’s mostly because she doesn’t believe in fridges or stoves, unless they are in places that can cook and cater for her.
> 
> She also needs 16 loaves of bread a day for her birds in the garden, commendable to see that there is food for wildlife I agree, but those 16 loaves will now have to feed 16 families in this time. And her last comment did it for me, “ what do you know”.


I got no words 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/20)

I wonder how many April fools jokes are going to involve coughing on the person in front , (in a queue) and touching them on the back of the head.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/20)

blujeenz said:


> I wonder how many April fools jokes are going to involve coughing on the person in front , (in a queue) and touching them on the back of the head.


What queue?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> What queue?


Supermarkets are open from 4pm till 8pm in my understanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (26/3/20)

blujeenz said:


> Supermarkets are open from 4pm till 8pm in my understanding.



Was getting some bread and milk earlier and everything was packet. I merely cleared my throat (not even coughed) and the isle was all mine.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (26/3/20)

I’m ready...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (26/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I have a selfish family member a bit like this, her words, “people don’t understand her circumstances, they will just have to let her walk and get what she wants” , it’s mostly because she doesn’t believe in fridges or stoves, unless they are in places that can cook and cater for her.
> 
> She also needs 16 loaves of bread a day for her birds in the garden, commendable to see that there is food for wildlife I agree, but those 16 loaves will now have to feed 16 families in this time. And her last comment did it for me, “ what do you know”.



I am gobsmacked. How many people will die because of this attitude. How many people will know if they are carrying the virus or not. How many will live in ignorance of how many people's deaths they are responsible for.

There exists a mindset that we are becoming more stupid as a species, maybe this is nature's way of culling. However it turns out the loss of life will change every person on this planet and how we live going forward. In 1918 there was very little communication globally in comparison to what we have now and communities were hit hard before they even knew what is was. Today we know what it is, what devastation it can cause and yet we still want to "buck the system" The virus could not give two shits for our system. It lives only to survive and replicate. At our cost.

I am not going to pray to be saved, I am going to pray to be given the good sense to survive and to be able to help society at the other end of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/3/20)

Cape Town - Not only will there be no sales of alcohol allowed during the 21-day lockdown, Trade and Industry Minister Ebrahim Patel revealed that cigarette sales will also be prohibited.https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...es-prohibited-during-21-day-lockdown-45566024

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (26/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Cape Town - Not only will there be no sales of alcohol allowed during the 21-day lockdown, Trade and Industry Minister Ebrahim Patel revealed that cigarette sales will also be prohibited.https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...es-prohibited-during-21-day-lockdown-45566024


I just got my stock of one-shots and VG delivered this morning. I'm safe for the next month or so. May need to get nicotine if this goes on for longer than 21 days though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (26/3/20)

I was worried sick about how to get hold of enough VG before the gates slammed shut. Only have 200ml of juice left.


Vapor Mountain, just around the corner from me, to the rescue! One phone call and a visit before official opening time and all was sorted!

Hero's in my book!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (26/3/20)

blujeenz said:


> Supermarkets are open from 4pm till 8pm in my understanding.



Not true. 

Firstly, it's impossible for them to stay open until 8p.m, since there will be no public transport to take the staff home. If I remember correctly from the Press Conference broadcast on eNCA last night, there will be no public transport whatsoever after 8p.m.

Secondlyh, each supermarket decides on their own business hours e.g. our local Spar (the only supermarket here) will be open from 8a.m. - 5p.m.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (26/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Cape Town - Not only will there be no sales of alcohol allowed during the 21-day lockdown, Trade and Industry Minister Ebrahim Patel revealed that cigarette sales will also be prohibited.https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...es-prohibited-during-21-day-lockdown-45566024



I'm happy about that! It levels the playing field of smokers vs vapers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/3/20)

Stranger said:


> I am gobsmacked. How many people will die because of this attitude. How many people will know if they are carrying the virus or not. How many will live in ignorance of how many people's deaths they are responsible for.
> 
> There exists a mindset that we are becoming more stupid as a species, maybe this is nature's way of culling. However it turns out the loss of life will change every person on this planet and how we live going forward. In 1918 there was very little communication globally in comparison to what we have now and communities were hit hard before they even knew what is was. Today we know what it is, what devastation it can cause and yet we still want to "buck the system" The virus could not give two shits for our system. It lives only to survive and replicate. At our cost.
> 
> I am not going to pray to be saved, I am going to pray to be given the good sense to survive and to be able to help society at the other end of this.



The stupidity of people is alarming. Today I saw a woman strolling down the road pushing a baby in a pram. No covering over the baby's head. Does she think that it's OK because lockdown starts tomorrow only? Does she not realise that the virus particles are airborne?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Not true.
> 
> Firstly, it's impossible for them to stay open until 8p.m, since there will be no public transport to take the staff home. If I remember correctly from the Press Conference broadcast on eNCA last night, there will be no public transport whatsoever after 8p.m.
> 
> Secondlyh, each supermarket decides on their own business hours e.g. our local Spar (the only supermarket here) will be open from 8a.m. - 5p.m.


You're quite correct, I was just assuming that it was kinda pointless them being open when we arent allowed to be in the streets.
I asked at PnP today and they indicated they will only open from 6am to 6pm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (26/3/20)

Ignorance... Out of a thousand people I saw today maybe 15 had masks on.
About 200 coughs and 5 kept their hands Infront of their mouths.
Sharing cups and eating utensils.sharing stinkies.

And their replies..Im ready it if it comes from those asked if they know the seriousness of the pandemic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/20)

Covid-19h claimed two lives. Both in W.C.
Confirmed this morning.
Have a good day guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/20)

*Live stream and start time: Government to deliver ‘lockdown update’*
Well, it’s not like you’ve got somewhere to be, is it? The National Command Council of South Africa are set to brief the nation later on Friday afternoon, and it promises to be an important address. , so it remains vital that you keep in touch with what’s happening. Ministers representing the #COVID19 National Command Council will this evening update the Nation on the status of the #COVID19SouthAfrica lockdown
Time : 18h00 pm
www.thesouthafrican.com.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

My Broadband
There has been a break on the WACS (West Africa Cable System) undersea cable which is affecting Internet connectivity in South Africa.

According to a *post by TENET*, the operating partner of the South African national research and education network, WACS capacity dropped at 23:28 last night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

Patrice Motsepe also donated a billion Rand to aid the fight against corona virus.
We are now waiting for other billionaires like Koos Bekker, Douw Steyn, Christo Wiese, Laurie Dippenaar, Cyril Ramaphosa, Tokyo Sexwale, GT Ferreira etc to come to the party. [Twitter]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

[Twitter]
Staying at home due to COVID-19 IS not boring.I just realized that a Tastic 2kg has 8652 of grains whereas the other brands have 8559 of grains .So I recommend that people should buy Spekko as it has 9005 and 90 broken grains .I'm now counting hullets, be patient.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

This on Wheels of justice: Johannesburg cyclist who defied lockdown arrested ''News24'' is pixxing me off , it happened yesterday , in the Cape they are throwing SAPS with rocks . In JHB there is such defiance and a general f-you attitude that it's laughable , in one clip they show this fat ass getting donnered by the masses instead of the other way around, she ended up on the ground . People say ''look at the positive , they are trying - ad infinitum . What happened to water cannons ? Now they can experience it like we had to in the past , innuendo intended. Dog can be trained to sit, stay , South Africans - NOT.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> This on Wheels of justice: Johannesburg cyclist who defied lockdown arrested ''News24'' is pixxing me off , it happened yesterday , in the Cape they are throwing SAPS with rocks . In JHB there is such defiance and a general f-you attitude that it's laughable , in one clip they show this fat ass getting donnered by the masses instead of the other way around, she ended up on the ground . People say ''look at the positive , they are trying - ad infinitum . What happened to water cannons ? Now they can experience it like we had to in the past , innuendo intended. Dog can be trained to sit, stay , South Africans - NOT.



@ARYANTO I came across this on FB today - what a coincidence!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


I had a laugh today...
Emergency PnP stop. Guy walks instore past me and sighs,Giggle's and shakes his head at me and my mask and gloves.
Elasticated fabric wet with disinfectant.

I burst out laughing because of his ignorance and he just walks on. No mask,no gloves and eating instore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I had a laugh today...
> Emergency PnP stop. Guy walks instore past me and sighs,Giggle's and shakes his head at me and my mask and gloves.
> Elasticated fabric wet with disinfectant.
> 
> I burst out laughing because of his ignorance and he just walks on. No mask,no gloves and eating instore.


Yip - I would rather be laughed at now, instead of being cried over later .[ Think I'm going to copyright that quote.]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

News24:

*LATEST - 28 MARCH:*
*Total cases are now at 1 187.*

*Health Minister *Zweli Mkhize* cautioned in a statement, that, the latest numbers do not indicate a reduction in the number of infections.
"It is merely a reflection of positive results that were received, verified and ready for today’s reporting."
PROVINCIAL BREAKDOWN (28 March):*

*533 *- Gauteng
*271 *- Western Cape; *1* death
*156 *- KwaZulu-Natal
*68 *- Free State
*6 - *North West
*10 *- Mpumalanga
*11 *- Limpopo
*5 *- Northern Cape
*10 *- Eastern Cape
*117 - *Cases that are not allocated per province. 

*OTHER KEY NUMBERS (27 March - no new update):
31* - Total number of recoveries
*55* - Total number of patients in hospitals (both public and private)
*4* - Total number of patients in ICU
*3* - Total number of patients on ventilators

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

If you , like me get meds from a hospital/ clinic , some assuring:

Four provinces have made positive moves to announce that patients on chronic medicines will be able to have their prescriptions filled for as long as three to four months in order to minimise their exposure to possible the Covid-19 coronavirus infection in public spaces like clinics.

Gauteng, the North West, the Western Cape and KwaZulu-Natal have plans for chronic patients to receive their medicines for three to four months to limit exposure to the coronavirus. Patients can also call the *0600 123 456* hotline for help and the department is working on targeted electronic communication to service providers and clinicians.

But in practice, it is unlikely that all patients will immediately be able to pick up a three-month supply of their medicines throughout all facilities by their next collection date.

Officials from the national department of health say that in balancing stock levels and managing logistics in a time of the Covid-19 national lockdown multi-month script refills across the board will not be a reality, even though it is being assessed for implementation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

Read this in City Press- excellent writing - Muhammad Hussain
''As we were told to depart the Nizamiye mosque at 1pm, the sounds of the Azaan echoed on the speakers, with only the birds firmly perched on the tiled roof, there to take in the beautiful melody, seemingly without concern.''

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (29/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

*Employees not being paid during the coronavirus lockdown – here’s how to apply for funding*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...irus-lockdown-heres-how-to-apply-for-funding/

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

*Petrol price April:*
businesstech.co.za

*Petrol 95*: a decrease of R1.88 (inland) and R1.94 (coastal)
*Petrol 93*: a decrease of R1.76 (inland) and R1.82 (coastal)
*Diesel 0.05%*: a decrease of R R1.34 (inland) and R1.40 (coastal)
*Diesel 0.005%*: a decrease of R1.35 (inland) and R1.41 (coastal)
*Illuminating paraffin*: a decrease of R1.84 (inland) and R1.98 (coastal)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/3/20)

Game watching , the new way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (29/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> *Petrol price April:*
> businesstech.co.za
> 
> *Petrol 95*: a decrease of R1.88 (inland) and R1.94 (coastal)
> ...


Always when you can't fill your tank.eish!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

''Austria will require shoppers to wear basic face masks in supermarkets in a bid to slow the still too-rapid spread of the corona virus, Chancellor Sebastian Kurz said on Monday.''
South Africa ''We don't need personal protective equipment [PPE] Let the people who work with the sick wear it '' https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...gloves-during-lockdown.html?source=newsletter
[NO- Im not giving mine to health workers , go buy your own at Dischem]
China -cover everything ! wear masks !
Who's the idiot in this scenario ?
''I would rather be laughed at now, instead of being cried over later'' - ARYANTO.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Who's the idiot in this scenario ?



That's simple: Everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

*The maker of Corona (beer) has already lost sales of R4.3 billion to the corona virus*
*
AB InBev, the giant maker of beers such as Castle Lager and Budweiser, says the Covid-19 virus outbreak has hit its sales hard.
It lost the equivalent of R4.3 billion worth of sales in China in the first two months, the company estimated on Thursday, and it thinks the earnings impact will be around R2.5 billion.
AB InBev also happens to own the Corona brand, which has made it the subject of bad jokes around the novel corona virus.
[Bussiness insider]
*

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> ''Austria will require shoppers to wear basic face masks in supermarkets in a bid to slow the still too-rapid spread of the coronavirus, Chancellor Sebastian Kurz said on Monday.''
> South Africa's minister of health : ''We don't need personal protective equipment [PPE] Let the people who work with the sick wear it ''
> China -cover everything ! wear masks !
> Who's the idiot in this scenario ?



Maybe SA is right. It's not that we don't need PPE, it's more a case of not having enough, therefore rather give what we have to medical personnel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/20)

A journalist with Cape Talk said yesterday that he had been told by some people in Alexandria that the virus won't come to Alex, because it's a Chinese virus. It's this ignorance / misunderstanding which is so dangerous, because those people will not take the situation seriously.

To me the greatest problem is people who do not take this situation seriously. In my town someone posted on FB yesterday that their neighbours had friends visiting them!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (31/3/20)

Have laugh, feel good!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

Hooked said:


> A journalist with Cape Talk said yesterday that he had been told by some people in Alexandria that the virus won't come to Alex, because it's a Chinese virus. It's this ignorance / misunderstanding which is so dangerous, because those people will not take the situation seriously.
> 
> To me the greatest problem is people who do not take this situation seriously. In my town someone posted on FB yesterday that their neighbours had friends visiting them!


There is 5 cases already in Alex , it's a couple of km's away from me.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

We may be in lock down for longer ...
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...may-be-longer-than-21-days/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> We may be in lock down for longer ...
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...may-be-longer-than-21-days/?source=newsletter



I've long suspected - and hoped - that lockdown would be longer. It's essential, I think.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

Hooked said:


> I've long suspected - and hoped - that lockdown would be longer. It's essential, I think.



What will happen when 20+ million of hungry people start rioting?

http://www.statssa.gov.za/?p=12075

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> There is 5 cases already in Alex , it's a couple of km's away from me.



A few confirmed cases have been reported not to far from me the week prior to lockdown too.
I think that's an essential service that had to have been thought of.

capitalism
/ˈkapɪt(ə)lɪz(ə)m/
_noun_

an economic and political system in which a country's trade and industry are controlled by private owners for profit, rather than by the state.
"an era of free-market capitalism"
 Well now they know closing domestic businesses to exploit other countries didn't work out so lekka.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> We may be in lock down for longer ...
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...may-be-longer-than-21-days/?source=newsletter


I think that would be acceptable ,but it also comes with a few flaws.
A few members mentioned about the less fortunate and situations surrounding their circumstances and I see an issue.
Funds are being released for people to survive, but there's a problem and that problem is you would have to have an unemployment number.
I don't think there's enough unemployment numbers out there for everyone to benefit.
So the longer were locked down the more issues might arise.
And I don't see how deploying the army will feed hunger. I see the horror stories to come unless the army will start handing out food survival packs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/20)

Looking at what is supposed to be day 5 of the lockdown I feel that this will have to be lengthened as there has still been way too much movement of people for grants, food, and pure stupidity. 

A better move would be to mobilize the courier fleet and a volunteer fleet to get food to people, instead of the people going to the food. Less movement. 

Just for interest sake, I’m on prepaid water and will have to go buy as our municipality is not fully electronic for online purchase, just wonder where the water went as we did our months buy in advance just before lockdown, and more than two thirds gone in a week, stayed average consumption for 5 days and then just boom gone, interesting isn’t it, just at month end. Going to do daily morning and evening readings for a month or two to see if I can pick up a pattern, according to me we should only have had to recharge end of April beginning May. And we are still doing everything the same as usual, no more washing, no more scrubbing and no more bathing as usual, all 4 have been home based since end October, so did calc and bought accordingly, and all pipes replaced in January, above ground so no leaks. Interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking at what is supposed to be day 5 of the lockdown I feel that this will have to be lengthened as there has still been way too much movement of people for grants, food, and pure stupidity.
> 
> A better move would be to mobilize the courier fleet and a volunteer fleet to get food to people, instead of the people going to the food. Less movement.
> 
> Just for interest sake, I’m on prepaid water and will have to go buy as our municipality is not fully electronic for online purchase, just wonder where the water went as we did our months buy in advance just before lockdown, and more than two thirds gone in a week, stayed average consumption for 5 days and then just boom gone, interesting isn’t it, just at month end. Going to do daily morning and evening readings for a month or two to see if I can pick up a pattern, according to me we should only have had to recharge end of April beginning May. And we are still doing everything the same as usual, no more washing, no more scrubbing and no more bathing as usual, all 4 have been home based since end October, so did calc and bought accordingly, and all pipes replaced in January, above ground so no leaks. Interesting.


Before you wait to see what happens, try this...
Close all the taps inside the house excluding the main stop valve.(some houses have an secondary main stopcock just before entering the house)leave this open.
Now check the water main. If it runs it could be the geyser still filling.
It should run slow till it stops.
If it doesn't stop and you have the secondary stopcock. Close it now and check the mains again.
If it still runs now then there a problem somewhere where the eye can't see.
If it doesn't run. Then then the issue isn't a leak,but rather usage of some sort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Before you wait to see what happens, try this...
> Close all the taps inside the house excluding the main stop valve.(some houses have an secondary main stopcock just before entering the house)leave this open.
> Now check the water main. If it runs it could be the geyser still filling.
> It should run slow till it stops.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, appreciated, 3 stopcocks including one on the meter, Done, no movement, solar geyser full, usage has been constant, don’t think we could use nearly 12,000 liters in 2 days. Going to remain a mystery for some time still it seems.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Looking at what is supposed to be day 5 of the lockdown I feel that this will have to be lengthened as there has still been way too much movement of people for grants, food, and pure stupidity.
> 
> A better move would be to mobilize the courier fleet and a volunteer fleet to get food to people, instead of the people going to the food. Less movement.
> 
> Just for interest sake, I’m on prepaid water and will have to go buy as our municipality is not fully electronic for online purchase, just wonder where the water went as we did our months buy in advance just before lockdown, and more than two thirds gone in a week, stayed average consumption for 5 days and then just boom gone, interesting isn’t it, just at month end. Going to do daily morning and evening readings for a month or two to see if I can pick up a pattern, according to me we should only have had to recharge end of April beginning May. And we are still doing everything the same as usual, no more washing, no more scrubbing and no more bathing as usual, all 4 have been home based since end October, so did calc and bought accordingly, and all pipes replaced in January, above ground so no leaks. Interesting.


V. good idea , would like to order online , pizza and Nando's delivery would be nice too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the advice, appreciated, 3 stopcocks including one on the meter, Done, no movement, solar geyser full, usage has been constant, don’t think we could use nearly 12,000 liters in 2 days. Going to remain a mystery for some time still it seems.


Maybe the meter contracted a virus
Sorry.

Maybe the meter is not working like it should. 12000L is a small pool, your right this can't disappear overnight.
Well I hope you get it sorted bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

ARYANTO said:


> V. good idea , would like to order online , pizza and Nando's delivery would be nice too.


I would just like to have a nice braai. It's a little complicated to do that here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I would just like to have a nice braai. It's a little complicated to do that here.



Why (it's complicated)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I would just like to have a nice braai. It's a little complicated to do that here.


Now there is a tear in my eye. We are campers and are used to having small braai's just for the two of us. We buy those chickens in a bag (flatties in marinade) light a few coals and then watch it cook in the bag. Can easily take an hour plus as it has to be done slow and you can't burn the bag. You know it is just right when the bag blows up but does not burst.

If you really get braai lus. Give it a try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> Why (it's complicated)?


Top floor flat. No balcony and the people here complain about everything. So in order to keep the peace, the small lawn area is to close to the washing lines.

I would have to come up with something else if I'd like to braai here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Top floor flat. No balcony and the people here complain about everything. So in order to keep the peace, the small lawn area is to close to the washing lines.
> 
> I would have to come up with something else if I'd like to braai here.



Huh, I'm sorry. That's real lockdown.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (31/3/20)

Oh that's a tough one. All I can suggest is next time shopping, see if they have an Hibachi braai, you can use them indoors. We did when we were younger, got very creative with kebabs and apple wrapped in bacon, even wors and cocktail sausage. Failing that, here is your challenge

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Now there is a tear in my eye. We are campers and are used to having small braai's just for the two of us. We buy those chickens in a bag (flatties in marinade) light a few coals and then watch it cook in the bag. Can easily take an hour plus as it has to be done slow and you can't burn the bag. You know it is just right when the bag blows up but does not burst.
> 
> If you really get braai lus. Give it a try.


I even miss making fires. That used to be a hobby of mine. Just making a fire and sitting there maybe toss a patat/o or two in like I used too.
But I will think of something. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Oh that's a tough one. All I can suggest is next time shopping, see if they have an Hibachi braai, you can use them indoors. We did when we were younger, got very creative with kebabs and apple wrapped in bacon, even wors and cocktail sausage. Failing that, here is your challenge




Even the Mrs asked can't we braai. So she misses it too...some good ideas are born out of necessity.
I will figure this one out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (31/3/20)

We got a message today people are not allowed to fetch their domestics or gardeners and bring them in to work.

I can't even... I'm giving up on people..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (2/4/20)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 192914
> 
> I’m ready...
> 
> Regards


 
Ready for a long weekend perhaps. Certainly not a 3 week lockdown

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (2/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Ready for a long weekend perhaps. Certainly not a 3 week lockdown


Luckily not everyone chugs like they have a thirst that can’t be resolved

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (2/4/20)

Christos said:


> Luckily not everyone chugs like they have a thirst that can’t be resolved


Absolutely, else there'd be less for the thirsty folk!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (2/4/20)

Have laugh ... feel good!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)

This ''FAKE INFORMATION'' of attention seekers and shxt stirrers-is getting to me , if ''you'' don't have something useful to say, fk off social media , you are scaring the bejeezus out of gullible folks.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/5g/3...create-the-coronavirus.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)

*One week later:* South Africa’s lockdown has been going for a week, and results have been a mixed bag. While health minister Zweli Mkhize has lauded the country’s commitment to staying home, which is evidently leading to new cases of the coronavirus being lower than anticipated, government is facing its fair share of criticism: flip-flopping on regulations, and an arguably *muted response* from National Treasury and* local banks* on assisting South Africans hit by the lockdown. [Business Day]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/4/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the advice, appreciated, 3 stopcocks including one on the meter, Done, no movement, solar geyser full, usage has been constant, don’t think we could use nearly 12,000 liters in 2 days. Going to remain a mystery for some time still it seems.


People dont realize how much water is wasted by a toilet. Now everyone is at home flushing the whole day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/4/20)

Port Shepston 
At an old age village the staff and kitchen workers are sleeping in the empty/ unoccupied houses , they cannot go home in fear of infection to the elderly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Port Shepston
> At an old age village the staff and kitchen workers are sleeping in the empty/ unoccupied houses , they cannot go home in fear of infection to the elderly.


It is unfortunately the best way to protect them @ARYANTO. In Europe despite the ban on visitations imposed in the old age homes, people are starting to die in big numbers and it’s obviously the staff that is bringing the virus in. It may be the price to pay...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/20)

@Timwis How does lockdown, shopping and transport work in the UK? Do you need to take a bus to the nearest shop? And obviously there can't be any social distancing on any form of public transport.

So many South Africans should count themselves lucky. We just get into a car and drive to the nearest supermarket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/4/20)

Hooked said:


> @Timwis How does lockdown, shopping and transport work in the UK? Do you need to take a bus to the nearest shop? And obviously there can't be any social distancing on any form of public transport.
> 
> So many South Africans should count themselves lucky. We just get into a car and drive to the nearest supermarket.


Walk to the shops and the little public transport there is are only supposed to be used in emergency situations. The only two buses i have seen since lockdown has had just the driver in one and the other the driver and just one passenger towards the back!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/4/20)

This past wednesday i thought i would go insane with the lockdown. But i made a conscious decision to get a schedule going.
So every morning, i wake up and do some exercise, even if its only 50 pushups.
Afterwards take a nice shower or bath, get dressed in some descent clothes and make kids breakfast.
And just these small changes and sticking to a schedule makes one hell of a difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/4/20)

En vanaand gaan ons braai pappa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

I guess a lot of bottles of ''special reserve'' and vintage reds are going to be consumed in light of the booze ban.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This past wednesday i thought i would go insane with the lockdown. But i made a conscious decision to get a schedule going.
> So every morning, i wake up and do some exercise, even if its only 50 pushups.
> Afterwards take a nice shower or bath, get dressed in some descent clothes and make kids breakfast.
> And just these small changes and sticking to a schedule makes one hell of a difference.



"only 50 pushups"! I can't do only one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

I see my neighbour's son running laps around their house every day and I wonder how people who live in flats are coping? It must be really difficult.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

Breakdown of arrests during lockdown:
[MY BROADBAND]
Cele said that the SAPS made 2,298 arrests on 30 March alone, while the total sum of arrests had reached over 17 000 since the start of the lockdown by 31 March 2020.

The provincial breakdown of total arrests is as follows:


Gauteng – 1,888
Western Cape – 4,769
KwaZulu Natal – 1,845
Eastern Cape – 1,613
Northern Cape – 832
North West – 1,562
Free State – 3,098
Mpumalanga – 752
Limpopo – 850
*Total – 17,209*
“Ideally, we would prefer that our communities and all stakeholders cooperate and comply to minimize the risk of exposure of both themselves as well as our 24,389 law enforcement members to the Covid-19.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Breakdown of arrests during lockdown:
> [MY BROADBAND]
> Cele said that the SAPS made 2,298 arrests on 30 March alone, while the total sum of arrests had reached over 17 000 since the start of the lockdown by 31 March 2020.
> 
> ...



Whew! So what happens after they're arrested, I wonder? If they're imprisoned until bail is paid, then I hope that they're keeping them separate from the other inmates!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

Speking of prisons, there is one thing which I don't understand. Some states in the USA have released prisoners ahead of time, because of the virus. But what's the point of releasing them into the community, where they will be exposed to the virus? I think that prisons are ideal isolation units, so long as visitors are not permitted - as we done here in SA. Surely prisoners are safer in prison, than out??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/4/20)

Hooked said:


> Speking of prisons, there is one thing which I don't understand. Some states in the USA have released prisoners ahead of time, because of the virus. But what's the point of releasing them into the community, where they will be exposed to the virus? I think that prisons are ideal isolation units, so long as visitors are not permitted - as we done here in SA. Surely prisoners are safer in prison, than out??


If the prison situation in the US is anything like the UK they are overcrowded just not enough capacity as infrastructure hasn't kept up with population increase. I am not being anti any other people from other nations but not shying away from fact one reason Brexit was voted for is in the UK we have had a massive increase in prisoners since the influx of Eastern Europeans over the last 15 years. Governments are always trying to come up with reasons or incentives to release prisoners as early as possible to help with this over capacity but as you can imagine it's met with discontent by the law abiding citizens. This is a case of the well known saying "burying bad news" solving one problem which is an issue and would normally raise many questions but it's done at a time there is something much bigger going on so doesn't get the attention it deserves!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/20)

Please sign and share
http://chng.it/RkCNVWcVb4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (10/4/20)

As someone who was already in the SAPS during the 90's with the great rioting. Trust me, there will be rioting if lockdown goes on too long. The majority of people in SA would rather have their liquor and cigs than worry about a virus. If they can't get it, they'll riot and thousands of them will band together and the virus will spread like wildfire. Hunger and loss of income will also trigger the riots and to be honest, the police won't be able to handle it. We are not enough.
The people are already fed up with the police and army chasing them into their homes and they're already throwing stones at police and army vehicles and swearing at the police and army. It won't be long.
Yes, I know that there are SAPS members and army that are mistreating the people, but I'm not talking about them. I'm talking about police and army just doing their jobs by keeping unnecessary people off the streets.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/20)

Presented by Nedbank
*Nedbank pledges R12 million to help alleviate the COVID-19 pandemic*
Partner14 April 2020
 
  
*Nedbank* has committed to helping alleviate hunger and provide emergency relief to the most vulnerable South African communities during the current Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic that has gripped the country and the world at large.

In response to the pandemic, Nedbank has pledged a R12 million donation in aid of hunger relief efforts, and to help mobilise, train, and equip volunteers with the necessary information and hygiene products to drive awareness across the country, prioritising provinces with the highest infection rate.


My opinion : Shame is that all Nedbank can afford ? ,man that's pathetic , but look at the bright side ,better than nothing .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (14/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Presented by Nedbank
> *Nedbank pledges R12 million to help alleviate the COVID-19 pandemic*
> Partner14 April 2020
> 
> ...


Definitely pathetic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/4/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> View attachment 194857



It would be the easiest thing in the world to stage a hold-up now - nothing unusual about having your face covered! Actually, I'm surprised that it hasn't happened yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------

